
Ask HN: What software do you use that you wish it had a pretty web dashboard? - borplk
I&#x27;d like to create a shiny web-based admin&#x2F;interface&#x2F;gui for a software that is lacking it as a side project.<p>Is there something that you use or have to use that makes you wish it had a web UI available?<p>I&#x27;m thinking along the lines of developer-oriented or DevOps-related pieces of software that sit in the background and work nicely but lack something to let you be more proactive and explore things around rather than running a specific command on the command line and so on.<p>For example a GUI for Redis or Beanstalkd can be highlighted as examples (I know they exist).<p>My aim is to do this nicely for a niche software and hopefully make a little side income with a basic commercial licensing.<p>Interested to hear your thoughts.
======
Coxa
I have been working in such a thing for a openvpn server.
([https://github.com/AuspeXeu/openvpn-
status](https://github.com/AuspeXeu/openvpn-status)) but it's fast from
feature complete. one could think of actually storing a history, adding
capabilities to generate client configurations over the web interface etc.

~~~
mahmoudimus
Seconded. I put a comment on OpenVPN but deleted it to support this.

------
aaroninsf
Kafka.

Disclosure: I haven't looked since I last built something using Kafka six
months ago, but doing a small-scale project I found it limiting that there was
no straightforward, UI-style view into the state of my various servers,
topics, etc.

~~~
gpmcadam
[https://github.com/claudemamo/kafka-web-
console](https://github.com/claudemamo/kafka-web-console) ?

------
J_Darnley
Transmission.
[https://www.transmissionbt.com/](https://www.transmissionbt.com/)

It already has a web interface but there are a few things I would like to
add/change. But now I see that it isn't what you're looking for.

------
pc86
Nothing that I use day-to-day comes to mind for your desired use case, however
I did want to say I think this is a great idea, and provided you don't run
into licensing or other legal issues, on the surface at least it has the
possibility to result in some revenue for you.

------
moehm
I thought about one for systemd. I guess it would look similar to monit
though. Rsyslog would be interesting too, but it already has loganalyzer.

------
mesozoic
Docker containers

------
pizza
geth/ethminer

